# Parts Source For Old 2 Cycle Tecumseh



## falcon64 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Guys,
I'm trying to help a buddy of mine source a head gasket and rings for an old Tecumseh 2 cycle Agway lawn mower engine. The model is designation is AV520 and the type # is 670-62C. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!  

Mark


----------



## falcon64 (Oct 17, 2004)

Found the info elsewhere.


----------

